# High Voltage Festival



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone going to this - I last saw Judas Priest in about '84 and this is their farewell gig. Plenty of other good stuff too - I reckon Thin Lizzy on a lazy afternoon and a few sherberts would be great.

www.highvoltagefestival.com


----------

